# do you have a list of  outrageous or very expensive things you would like to own



## Wilberforce (Nov 18, 2016)

I made and added to a list most of my life, I have to admit I have got most of it but on my list from being a child I still  a rug made from a lion with it's head on..of course I wouldn't want that now but it is fun to look at the very old list. I also have on the same paper ... a knight in shining armour. I think I meant a suit of armour. When I was about 20 added I wanted a Georgian silver nutmeg grater, this I could get I see them occasionally but have never been able to justify the cost.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm kind of a minimalist, I use a cheap twin blade razor(like this one):



I have no urge to trade in my 1999 Ford F150 truck, or wear jewelry or fancy clothes.


However,  the one outrageously expensive thing I would like to have(if I won the Lotto) would be a warehouse size super computing farm.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 18, 2016)

A "Super Car", such as a Ferrari or Lamborghini...just as soon as I win Powerball.


----------

